# wine glassess help please



## Steff (Jul 25, 2010)

Does anyone have any suggestions for some good decent brand of wine glass? i was told schott is a good brand but i dont have a clue


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2010)

Where's Rossi when you need him? Mind you, he'd probably drink the stuff from an old sock if he had to!   Sorry Steff, haven't much of a clue. I usually go and look at the range in John Lewis as their stuff always tends to be good quality, but with a range of prices to suit different pockets - perhaps you could look online http://www.johnlewis.com/Search/Search.aspx?SearchTerm=wine+glasses


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't know much about brands of wine glass but my hubby got some gorgeous lead crystal wine glasses from auction and cost about ?22 for 6. They came in a fab box with satin type lining...They are the sort of thing that you would see in the Royal families cabinets.. Good deal, good deal. 

Bernie xx


----------



## KayC (Jul 25, 2010)

Haven't got a clue about brands of wine glasses....... but do you live in toon?
TJ Hughes in Grainger st. have nice glasses for a very cheap price.  I bought 4 crystal glasses (in a nice box and all that) for ?8 some years back.  It's on the 1st floor.


----------



## Steff (Jul 25, 2010)

I want good quality set of 4


----------



## Caroline (Jul 26, 2010)

Try Marks & Spencers or British Home Stores. Sometimes the supermarkets sell wine glasses that look the part at reasnobale prices too.


----------



## Corrine (Jul 26, 2010)

Steffie said:


> I want good quality set of 4



I like dartington crystal for posh wine glasses?  Other than that I'd go with John Lewis website - they generally sell a few different makes.


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 26, 2010)

How much do you want to spend? The best of the best is Waterford (since the death of Edinburgh Crystal that is), but they're very costly. Royal Doulton do some quite nice traditional designs too, as do Wedgwood.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> How much do you want to spend? The best of the best is Waterford (since the death of Edinburgh Crystal that is), but they're very costly. Royal Doulton do some quite nice traditional designs too, as do Wedgwood.



Didn't Waterford/Wedgwood go to the wall recently?  I used to do a lot of work for Wedgwood (IT, not making pots and plates!)


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 26, 2010)

I hadn't heard that, but I wouldn't be surprised. I love Edinburgh Crystal stuff. We have items that were presents to my grandmother, mother and me and it's getting really hard to replace them now. 

I looked them up, it was January last year, just shows how much attention I've been paying.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 26, 2010)

Steffie - given your location, I'd suggest a trip to Fenwicks in Northumberland Street to look round the options. If the glasses are a gift, then you might want to consider the packaging.


----------



## Steff (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks all, my budget is 55 pound lol, good idea ty copepod


----------



## Steff (Jul 30, 2010)

Well went with these fromn john lewis in the end 

http://www.johnlewis.com/230733237/Product.aspx


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 31, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Where's Rossi when you need him? Mind you, he'd probably drink the stuff from an old sock if he had to!   Sorry Steff, haven't much of a clue. I usually go and look at the range in John Lewis as their stuff always tends to be good quality, but with a range of prices to suit different pockets - perhaps you could look online http://www.johnlewis.com/Search/Search.aspx?SearchTerm=wine+glasses





Steffie said:


> Well went with these fromn john lewis in the end
> 
> http://www.johnlewis.com/230733237/Product.aspx



Ha cheers Northe', in all honesty most of my socks have holes in, ventilation you know! But yes I can't see the problem except for leakage of drinking from a quality sock.

They look nice Steff, I would just head to the nearest dept store and have a look or do the John Lewis online thang, it's so personnel what to get and such a range!

I do like a long bendy straw then there are no spillages, bottle sits on floor to side of chair and straw goes in bottle at one end and in me the other, simples!


----------



## Steff (Jul 31, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Ha cheers Northe', in all honesty most of my socks have holes in, ventilation you know! But yes I can't see the problem except for leakage of drinking from a quality sock.
> 
> They look nice Steff, I would just head to the nearest dept store and have a look or do the John Lewis online thang, it's so personnel what to get and such a range!
> 
> I do like a long bendy straw then there are no spillages, bottle sits on floor to side of chair and straw goes in bottle at one end and in me the other, simples!



lol well there for someones 40th so hope she appreciates them.


----------



## falcon123 (Aug 2, 2010)

These do not need to be topped up so often:-

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...ne+glass&hl=en&safe=off&sa=G&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 2, 2010)

Good choice Steff, you can see what you're drinking. Simple and elegant.


----------

